# Low Profile Tivo Mini Power Adapter?



## Big Boy Laroux (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi All, has anyone purchased another power adapter for a Tivo Mini, that is lower profile? I am mounting my TV on the wall, and planning to mount my Mini onto the back of the tv. No issue with the mini itself (the plug is wider than the mini!), just the plug sticks out from the wall too far for my liking (and i'm expecting some possible issues because of it).

I could go with another mount, but i prefer the low profile mount look.

Anyway, anyone here had any success with another, smaller, power adapter?

Thanks!

Edit to add - I guess I could just get an extension cord with a lower profile plug for where it enters the wall... Ugh, disregard thread.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You can use a 3rd party adapter if you can find one. You just have to make sure that the part that plugs into the Mini is the same size, the positive/negative are in the same position, that the voltage matches and that the amps are the same or higher then the original. All of that info is printed on the little sticker that's on the power brick. 

They also sell "outlet liberators" that are short 3-6" extension cords with flat plugs on the end.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I agree with Dan, your cheapest and easiest option is using a flat liberator cable like this one. This and a couple of zip ties and you should have a clean install.










http://www.cableorganizer.com/power-strip-liberator/


----------

